
How Trolls Are Ruining the Internet - randomname2
http://time.com/4457110/internet-trolls/
======
blackflame7000
Internet trolls simply serve to validate the philosophy of Thomas Hobbes;
people are nasty short and brutish. This is hardly a new thing. What is a new
thing however, is the frequency at which people allow some anonymous online
person to completely dictate their own sense of self-worth. If people stopped
spending so much time caring about what others think, then maybe they would
realize its just meaningless static.

